

Twitter helps free kidnapped South African from trunk of his car - curthopkins
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/twitter-helps-free-kidnapped-south-african-from-trunk-of-his-car.ars

======
StavrosK
Did anyone else's Chrome throw a malware warning for arstechnica.com?

~~~
adsr
I get a "Warning: Suspected phishing site" alert in Safari.

Edit: I just checked Google's Safe Browsing diagnostics page and it's also
flagging arstechnica.com
[http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=arstechni...](http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=arstechnica.com)

------
buyx
The article gets carried away: @pigspotter is largly used to locate speed
traps, the graft and violence are relatively uncommon. Bribes are usually paid
by offenders to be let off the hook, and the average law abiding driver
(unfortunately an increasingly rare breed) is unlikely to be hassled unduly at
a roadblock.

Also Pigspotter doesn't Tweet past 10 PM or so, presumably not to aid to drunk
drivers. If it was to avoid roadblocks because of the risk posed by rogue
cops, he wouldn't suspend Tweeting at that time.

------
instakill
Why not just phone the cops if he had his phone with him?

~~~
Havoc
He'd be dead before he gets to a 112 operator. The local crooks have a very
low tolerance for bold heroic stuff like that.

Also, the local 911 equivalent is sometimes simply swamped with calls so its
better to get the message out there & have someone else phone it in.

Sadly more & more reliance is being placed on stuff like this (community
patrols, private security, gated communities etc) because the police simply
isn't coping.

Glad that it worked out fine in this case.

~~~
instakill
The flying squad is usually really quick to respond, but it worked out in the
end...

------
koenigdavidmj
Warn: the page got hacked and will redirect you to a porn site.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Didn't for me.

~~~
nik_0_0
My work AV blocked a malicious site and I was redirected to some spammy
looking ad site.

Edit: Looks ok now.

